# PowerPoint OBS Remote [Deleted]



## Jester98x (Feb 14, 2021)

Jester98x submitted a new resource:

PowerPoint OBS Remote - Control OBS from your PowerPoint presentation



> A plug-in for PowerPoint that allows you to have some control over OBS.
> 
> Requires obs-websockets
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks
Though because I play pre-recorded videos within OBS, and do automated scene switches from within OBS based on video finishing, what I really need is the ability to control PowerPoint from OBS


----------



## Jester98x (Feb 16, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Thanks
> Though because I play pre-recorded videos within OBS, and do automated scene switches from within OBS based on video finishing, what I really need is the ability to control PowerPoint from OBS


Thanks for the feedback. I had initially thought of having OBS controlling PowerPoint, although I'm not familiar with OBS development at the moment, so decided to start where I was more comfortable  :)

However, it makes a lot of sense to control PowerPoint from OBS. I'll take a look at what's possible.

In the mean time there is Powerpoint slide window navigation using OBS hotkey. Is this close to what you're looking for?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Feb 16, 2021)

Jester98x said:


> In the mean time there is Powerpoint slide window navigation using OBS hotkey. Is this close to what you're looking for?


I'm familiar with that, and some other python/powershell scripts, but changed Office 365 security model is impacting command line control of PowerPoint slide show

As I'm using a lot of scene change automation, using a hotkey doesn't really help, as I can change PPTx slide manually just as easily. What I'm looking for is an OBS scene change that also triggers a slide advance at exact same time so I don't have to manually deal with PPTx slide show at that point (be that directly or hotkey)


----------



## papinho (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello Friend! I'm trying to use your plugin, but I haven't been successful so far!

I already installed the Web Sockets and tried to run your application. Is there any configuration to be done to work properly?

In my tests, I ran the application with Visual Studio 2019, where he opened the Power Point. So, I ran a slide presentation. However, there was no change of scene in the OBS. Through my notification window, I noticed that there was a connection to the OBS WebSockets.

In the Visual Studio log, I noticed the following information: "Glass.Platform.W8.Client Error: 0: There was no endpoint listening on net.pipe: // localhost / GlassWCFConnectionEndPoint capable of accepting the message. In general, this is caused by an incorrect SOAP address or action. See InnerException, if present, for more details." 
Can you tell me what it means?


----------



## Jester98x (Feb 17, 2021)

papinho said:


> Hello Friend! I'm trying to use your plugin, but I haven't been successful so far!
> 
> I already installed the Web Sockets and tried to run your application. Is there any configuration to be done to work properly?
> 
> ...



Hey papinho, thanks for giving it a try. Sorry that it isn't working for you.

I'm not familiar with that error, so will have to investigate. Could you let me know which version of OBS you are running as well as which version of the web-sockets plugin you have installed?

Thanks


----------



## papinho (Feb 17, 2021)

Olá! Estou utilizando a versão 26.1.1 (64 bits) do OBS e a versão 4.9.0 do Web-Sockets.


----------



## papinho (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't know if it helps, but I'm also sending your code debug log. From what I saw he doesn't receive the scenes listed in the OBS, because he accuses a System.NullReferenceException error when executing the code related to the OBSDefault command in Power Point.


----------



## Jester98x (Feb 19, 2021)

papinho said:


> I don't know if it helps, but I'm also sending your code debug log. From what I saw he doesn't receive the scenes listed in the OBS, because he accuses a System.NullReferenceException error when executing the code related to the OBSDefault command in Power Point.


Thanks for providing the logs. Your configuration looks similar to mine. 

I'll review the logs and see if there is anything I can do to resolve this bug.


----------



## Jester98x (Mar 6, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

